# Is Symbicort safe during pregnancy



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

I was wondering if Symbicort is safe to take during pregnancy, as have done some reading on the internet and its just making me worry even more now.  Should i change to another medication?  Is Ventolin safer to use?      I am currently 9wks pg.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

*Don't read the internet!!!!!!!!* 

Treating asthma in pregnancy is *no different* to treating women who are not pregnant. It is even more important in pregnancy to keep good control of your asthma as the stresses and strains that the body goes under as you grow and devleop and baby squishes your internal organs means that you need to maximise your oxygen intake/levels as much as possible to keep you and the baby fit and healthy.

Symbicort is perfectly safe to take and prevents asthma attacks as opposed to Ventolin which is used to treat them. It is more dangerous to you both to have uncontrolled asthma during your pregnancy. UK asthma guidelines will be updated in the Spring with a new section about asthma in pregnancy making it very clear how important it is to maintain good control. In fact make sure you see your Doctor if your asthma does get worse at all as you might need more medicines to treat it if you suffer an increase in attacks.

Hope this helps ease your worries 

Maz x


----------

